# Guess The Score Again



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

:lol:

Buck was officially scored.. So closest guess gets a hug from me.

Hint:it was only scored as a 6x5


----------



## TravisC (Jan 8, 2006)

159 gross


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

145 net nice deer :beer:


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

155 
no hugs necessary or wanted. :lol:


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

USSapper said:


> So closest guess gets a hug from me.


In that case 753,212!!! That's gross of course!!


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

BTW
That looks like an old BAR. 1983???


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

woodpecker said:


> USSapper said:
> 
> 
> > So closest guess gets a hug from me.
> ...


Ill go 753,213!!! :lol:


----------



## Heavy Hitter (Dec 10, 2004)

I'll go with 1 Bob... :lol:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Seriously, 152.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

148


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

157-3/8


----------



## triggerhapp3y (Nov 28, 2008)

158?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

153 1/8!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

144


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

148 1/2


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

barebackjack said:


> Seriously


Allright then 141-6/8


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

The hug would be GROSS!!! :eyeroll:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Some of you are pretty close, others are 15-20 inches off

Gross and net are only 3 inches apart


----------



## hlt (Mar 15, 2008)

162


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

USSapper said:


> Some of you are pretty close, others are 15-20 inches off
> 
> Gross and net are only 3 inches apart


Well what is it finally! :x :lol:


----------



## stickem14 (Sep 26, 2006)

Gross 159 5/8

Net 156 5/8

:huh:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

hlt said:


> 162


Winner

Where are you located?

163 gross

160 net


----------



## hlt (Mar 15, 2008)

north of minot somewhere


----------



## hlt (Mar 15, 2008)

nice deer.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Ok, I may be up there this weekend. I can stop by you pay you my dues


----------



## hlt (Mar 15, 2008)

thats alright you can keep your hug for another day


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Damn it! Was your bow buck a 153? I knew it was either 153 or 163! Your bow buck was 153 right?


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

150.5


----------

